# kissable?



## travellingscotsman

Hey all.

I was just wondering if anyone knows of a word that can be used in portuguese that is relatable to the english kissable? Many thanks


----------



## curlyboy20

The moment I read this post I thought of "beijável" but I'm sure that is not even a word!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## travellingscotsman

if it's not it should be, that sounds so great! Thanks for your help anyway, its much appreciated.


----------



## Vanda

Not a _dictionarized _word, but you can use it in informal speech.


----------



## curlyboy20

Then I guessed right!


----------



## Outsider

If you're looking for a word that _means_ the same as kissable, I suggest _fofo/a_.


----------



## almufadado

Outsider said:


> If you're looking for a word that _means_ the same as kissable, I suggest _fofo/a_.



And I add a little and sweet "inho" ... "fofinho(a)"! More in the sense of "_hugable_" ... but you should not give up  nor loose hope !

It's more of a "1st base" _thingy_ ... at least with Portuguese girls ... you can/should not be so foward ...


----------



## Outsider

It's also the sort of thing you might say about a baby.


----------



## Guigo

Ops... in Brazil, more recently, _*fofo/a *_means chubby and although it can be used without great problems with babies/children if addressed to an adult woman it may not be welcome.

I think that _*beijável*_, in Brazil, is quite understandable.


----------



## curlyboy20

I think I just added a new word to the Portuguese language.


----------



## Zaytsev

Acho que pode ser também: "pegável", "ficável".

"Ficar" ou "pegar" na linguagem jovem é beijar sem compromisso. Romance casual.


----------



## Denis555

"Beijável", as I understand it, means more "you can kiss her/him, s/he is not that ugly!"
Ele / Ela é beijável!


----------



## travellingscotsman

puxa nao sabia que esa palavra causaria tao interesse como fiz mas muito obrigado para todos, estava muito apreciado!

Chris - the scotsman.


----------



## curlyboy20

Como já disse antes, o pessoal é demais! Sempre prestes a ajudar-nos.


----------



## almufadado

Denis555 said:


> "Beijável", as I understand it, means more "you can kiss her/him, s/he is not that ugly!"
> Ele / Ela é beijável!



Hey ... even ugly people can be kissable !

Beauty is on the eye of the beholder !


----------



## madrileñadeespíritu

my boyfriend (from brasil) calls me "gostosa." wouldn't that be similar to kissable?


----------



## curlyboy20

Perhaps. Although "gostosa" can also mean pretty, or hot.


----------



## Márcio Osório

madrileñadeespíritu said:


> my boyfriend (from brasil) calls me "gostosa." wouldn't that be similar to kissable?


No. To f*ckable. (f*dível)


----------



## madrileñadeespíritu

hahaahaaa wow.
thanks.
just as long as he doesn't call me that in public where anyone understands.


----------



## Guigo

madrileñadeespíritu said:


> hahaahaaa wow.
> thanks.
> just as long as he doesn't call me that in public where anyone understands.


 
Walking in the streets, in Brazil, you may hear some guys whispering it as you pass by them... unless your boyfriend is around.


----------



## olivinha

I think we are going off-topic here, even though a _gostosa_ person is by definition very _kissable_. 
Anyway, we had a long discussion about gostosa here.


----------

